# Hilfe! Brauche Umlenkhebel Switch 2004/2005



## TeamKlokke (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hab mir gestern den Dämpfer geschrottet und brauch nun einen Neuen. Da bei mir nur die mit 171,x mm Einbaulänge reinpassen und die ja nicht überall gibt, will ich die 2004/2005er Umlenkhebel einbauen. Dazu dann ein vernünftiger Dämpfer. 

Da ich aber begrenzte Mittel hab, wollt ich fragen, ob hier einer von euch noch sowas zu Hause rumliegen hat. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein Paar von einem kaputten Switch. 

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Jendo (6. Juni 2008)

Rein theoretisch solltest Du doch soetwas als alternatives Ersatzteil über Bikeaction beziehen können. Deine Rechnung geht aber meines erachtens nicht auf, da sich zwischen 2004 und 2003 auch die Aufnahme am Hauptrahmen verschoben hat. Die neuen Umlenkhebel versauen Dir damit eventuell inklusive einem 190er Dämpfer die Geo!
Ich hatte mal eine Zeichnung im Vergleich von 2003er zu 2004er Switch gemacht wo das recht deutlich zu erkenn war.
mfg
JEndo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (6. Juni 2008)

ist genau das problem: wenn dann die Wippen + Sattelstreben. Gibt aber glaube ich die Möglichkeit einen längern Dämpfer auf 171mm zu "kürzen", frag mal bei toxoholics u.ä.

happy trails


----------



## Jendo (7. Juni 2008)

Habs nopch gefunden:




mfg
Jendo


----------

